# Tufa to Live Rock



## MonsiuerPercy1 (Jun 2, 2008)

Hi I do not have a saltwater tank but I am thinking about converting one of my 30 gallons to a small FOWLR. If I didn't want to purchase the LR could I buy some tufa and let it cycle for a while, hoping that it will turn "live". The man at the LFS said he has done it before.


----------



## mollies (Mar 27, 2009)

yes but you would want sum live rock to seed it to get it started


----------



## Pasfur (Mar 29, 2008)

Tufa rock is an excellent source of base rock. I have several pieces of Tufa rock in my 180 and they are some of the best pieces of live rock that I have. The life in my sand bed and live rock was very quick to "seed" the Tufa rock.

Keep in mind, you will need a portion of live rock to seed the system. I recommend about 20% live rock at minimum to achieve nice diversity of life. 

You may also want to check out Marco Rocks The finest aquarium rock available, base rock, live rock, reef rock, marco rock, reef tank saltwater fish, live corals, Marco rocks, Fiji live rock, Tonga Live rock. Most of the rock in my 180 came from marco rocks and it has been a great success.


----------



## MonsiuerPercy1 (Jun 2, 2008)

Okay I was expecting that. Actually I believe that is what the man at the LFS told me, I just forgot. At the LFS tufa rock is about 2/lb which is much cheaper than I could buy live rock for. So 20% of live rock. Now what type of substrate should I get? Crushed coral or live sand?


----------

